# 3 ciclones a caminho de Moçambique



## Luis França (23 Fev 2007 às 02:50)

Vejam o tamanho deste 3º ciclone a caminho de Moçambique (o Flavio já lá chegou e o 2º já está perto de Madagáscar):


----------



## mocha (23 Fev 2007 às 10:45)

ora noticias do ciclone Favio, Portugal Diario:

A passagem do ciclone Favio pelo sul e centro de Moçambique, com ventos superiores a 180 km/h, fez 17 feridos e destruiu total ou parcialmente centenas de edifícios, incluindo uma cadeia em Vilanculo (Inhambane), indica um balanço preliminar. 

A cidade de Vilanculo (cerca de 800 quilómetros a norte de Maputo), por onde o centro do ciclone entrou no país na manhã de quinta-feira, foi a mais atingida, permanecendo sem energia eléctrica e sem comunicações telefónicas fixas e móveis. 

Os telhados de edifícios públicos de Vilanculo como a maternidade, o centro de saúde, o armazém distrital, a delegação do Instituto de Meteorologia, entre outros, foram total ou parcialmente arrancados. 

A força do vento destruiu ainda centenas de casas de construção precária. 

Apesar de o balanço preliminar indicar a existência de 17 feridos, as autoridades temem que o número possa ser mais elevado, face à destruição provocada em edifícios como o hospital. 

*A passagem do ciclone sobre Vilanculo originou ainda um episódio insólito: o telhado da prisão da cidade foi arrancado pela força do vento permitindo a fuga aos reclusos, que de encontram todos a monte.* 

De acordo com o Centro Nacional de Operações de Emergência (CENOE) existem cerca de 93 mil pessoas afectadas em Govuro, Inhassoro e Vilanculo, na província de Inhambane (sul). 

Quanto a outras regiões do país atravessadas pelo ciclone, as informações disponíveis até ao momento são muito exíguas, já que muitas estradas foram cortadas e as comunicações permanecem interrompidas. 

Durante a última noite, o ciclone avançou pelo interior do país, na direcção noroeste, perdendo gradualmente força (os ventos deverão ter abrandado para 100 a 120 quilómetros por hora). 

As províncias de Sofala e Manica (centro) deverão ainda ser atravessadas pelo ciclone, que se dirigirá depois para o vizinho Zimbabué

para alem dos estragos, e de alguns feridos, agora tb reclusos a monte


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2007 às 11:28)

Começo a dar razão aos Hopi ninguém sobreviverá a não ser esteja acima dos 1800 metros.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2007 às 11:31)

mocha disse:


> ora noticias do ciclone Favio, Portugal Diario:
> 
> A passagem do ciclone Favio pelo sul e centro de Moçambique, com ventos superiores a 180 km/h, fez 17 feridos e destruiu total ou parcialmente centenas de edifícios, incluindo uma cadeia em Vilanculo (Inhambane), indica um balanço preliminar.
> 
> ...



Não houve mortos, só feridos??? Isso é que é de estranhar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

ESTA ABERTA A CAÇA TROPICAL!!!

Ate que enfim... 

Mas o 3º é uma animal   Desgraçados!!

Nao queria estar na pele deles!!

Mas todos eles sao uns optimos exemplares!!

Cuidem-se


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2007 às 17:34)

Já está um 4º ciclone a formar-se...

Terá isto alguma coisa a ver com a tal "onda de choque" galáctica??
Aguardemos.


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2007 às 23:20)

dj_alex disse:


> Não houve mortos, só feridos??? Isso é que é de estranhar



Vai levar algum tempo até se conhecer bem a dimensão dos estragos e o número de virimas pois as notícias levam muito mais tempo a circular num país como Moçambique. De qualquer forma, o balanço oficial já vai em 4 mortos.



> *Cyclone Favio claims 4 lives*
> Maputo - A powerful tropical storm killed four people and injured at least 70 in Mozambique's resort town of Vilanculos, where thousands of homes were destroyed along with the hospital and power grid, said officials on Friday.
> 
> Cyclone Favio was downgraded to a tropical storm on Friday as wind speeds dropped from a peak of 270kph to between 60-80kph.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2007 às 22:23)

O Favio é uma foto impressionante


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2007 às 23:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Favio é uma foto impressionante



Excelente registo Mário


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2007 às 01:36)

Tropical cyclone “GAMEDE”


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 10:48)

De facto Moçambique está a sofre na pele uma ira da natureza semelhante à de 2000/2001.
Felizmente este Gamede, vai para Sul pq senão poderia ser pior em rela´ção à do início do século XXI.


----------



## remy (26 Fev 2007 às 19:24)

Realmente um magnífico ciclone. Felizmente qu o olho não passou sobre a ilha das reuniões


----------



## Luis França (28 Fev 2007 às 18:08)




----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 00:54)

*Envisat still going strong after five successful years*






Tropical Cyclone Gamede is visible making its way across the Indian Ocean just above the islands of Mauritius and Réunion (pictured) in this image acquired on 23 February 2007 by Envisat’s Medium Resolution Imaging Spectrometer (MERIS) instrument working in Reduced Resolution mode to deliver a spatial resolution of 1200 metres. Credits: ESA

http://www.physorg.com/news91896644.html


----------

